# Bluetooth 5.0 dongle not showing any list of devices



## fumo (Apr 16, 2022)

Hello! I have attached a brand new Bluetooth 5.0 USB dongle for a FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE on my Thinkpad X240. I have followed all the steps on the Bluetooth FreeBSD handbook


```
bash@user: dmesg | grep bt
ubt0 on uhub0
ubt0: <Bluetooth Radio> on usbus0
```

I need to start the service twice;

```
bash@user: doas service bluetooth start ubt0
/etc/rc.d/bluetooth: ERROR: Unable to setup Bluetooth stack for device ubt0
bash@user: doas service bluetooth start ubt0
bash@user:
```
and It is detected alright;

```
bash@user: hccontrol read_node_list
Name            ID       Num hooks
ubt0hci         00000051         3
```

However when I try to find my pair of headphones using `hccontrol`;

```
bash@user: doas hccontrol -n ubt0hci inquiry
Inquiry complete. Status: No error [00]
```

or `bluetooth-config`;

```
bash@user: doas bluetooth-config scan
Scanning for new Bluetooth devices (Attempt 1 of 5) ... failed.
Scanning for new Bluetooth devices (Attempt 2 of 5) ... failed.
Scanning for new Bluetooth devices (Attempt 3 of 5) ... failed.
Scanning for new Bluetooth devices (Attempt 4 of 5) ... failed.
Scanning for new Bluetooth devices (Attempt 5 of 5) ... failed.
Error: No new Bluetooth devices found
```

I have tried all the steps listed here - How to connect and use Bluetooth headphones on FreeBSD and here How I managed to use BlueTooth audio with ThinkPad X220: but still the same issue. For reference;
my /boot/loader.conf

```
#for bluetooth
ng_ubt_load="YES"
```

and no change in /etc/rc.conf. I run the following list of commands;

```
bash@user: doas service sdpd onestart
Starting sdpd.
bash@user:  doas service bluetooth start ubt0cd
bash@user:  doas  service hcsecd onestart
Starting hcsecd.
bash@user:  doas service bluetooth start ubt0
/etc/rc.d/bluetooth: ERROR: Unable to setup Bluetooth stack for device ubt0
bash@user:  doas service bluetooth start ubt0
bash@user:  doas hccontrol -n ubt0hci inquiry
Inquiry complete. Status: No error [00]
```


Would be grateful to anyone who can help here! I used the same setup in Arch Linux and it works flawlessly (with the same USB dongle and headset)!


----------



## drr (Apr 22, 2022)

I have recently managed to connect a bluetooth headphone with a USB bluetooth adapter as described here.

`ng_ubt_load="YES"` in /boot/loader.conf is probably unneeded now, as the module is already in the kernel.


----------



## drr (Apr 22, 2022)

Just to add that I am using a bluetooth version 4 adapter; not version 5. As `hccontrol -n ubt0hci inquiry` does not list your bluetooth device, it may worth checking whether your bluetooth adapter is fully supported.


----------



## sidetone (Jun 11, 2022)

Try, Thread bluetooth-investigating-dongle-use-for-hid-hardware-freebsd-13.85431 to see how far you can go. My Bluetooth version isn't supported (it's v3), but the hardware still loads and uses ng_ubt as the module for ubt as the loaded driver. Yours is Bluetooth v5, but try it anyway. Yours basically detected it.

Edit: Mine shows events, and it didn't go farther than that. Anyone interested in Bluetooth on FreeBSD, if they can add to that thread, go ahead.


----------



## fumo (Jun 11, 2022)

I moved back to Linux - and I *am glad* I made this decision. I can run Steam while listening to music on by bluetooth headphones. 

Thanks all for your replies


----------

